# idle & cutout problems



## 240fanboy (Feb 8, 2005)

ok... so... ive been noticing that every once in a while my engine will have a pretty rough idle around 500 rpm. half the time it purrs around 900 rpm with no problem. i installed a short ram injen air intake a few days ago. it ran perfect the whole day. i took it out to santa barbara from los angeles yesterday and i noticed it felt funny(i know this is vague). but we get there just fine. then on the way back... it would start to cut out on me periodically. especially when i would try and put some heavy throttle on or go up a hill. today it seems fine - except for the rough idle is showing up more and more.

i read some other posts...
some have a theory about the maf sensor. others about the egr valve(although i don't think this is the problem). maybe it's a bad fuel pump? or maybe my 240 just doesn't like the intake? i also feel an almost unoticeable hiccup when i just barely have my foot on the gas - cruising. any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Lol, KA is definitely a hiccupey engine. I'd replace your fuel filter ASAP. :thumbup:


----------



## 240fanboy (Feb 8, 2005)

i did that the first day i bought it(a week ago).


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yikes, I would've thought that'd be it. How about IAT sensor? What'd you do with that when you put on your intake? Is the sensor intact?
Also, did you try hitting the throttle body with some carb cleaner?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hiccup, hmm... The first KA24E I fired up greeted me by maddly hopping between 500 and 1800 RPM. It sounded like someone was revving the engine.


----------



## 240fanboy (Feb 8, 2005)

the sensor looks to be intact.
and yes... i sprayed a little bit of carb cleaner into the throttle body. i brought it to my mechanic today. he's a good guy. they're checking the compression first then going from there. so if something is wrong with the engine... i guess ill be going for that swap sooner than i thought.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

240fanboy said:


> ok... so... ive been noticing that every once in a while my engine will have a pretty rough idle around 500 rpm. half the time it purrs around 900 rpm with no problem. i installed a short ram injen air intake a few days ago. it ran perfect the whole day. i took it out to santa barbara from los angeles yesterday and i noticed it felt funny(i know this is vague). but we get there just fine. then on the way back... it would start to cut out on me periodically. especially when i would try and put some heavy throttle on or go up a hill. today it seems fine - except for the rough idle is showing up more and more.
> 
> i read some other posts...
> some have a theory about the maf sensor. others about the egr valve(although i don't think this is the problem). maybe it's a bad fuel pump? or maybe my 240 just doesn't like the intake? i also feel an almost unoticeable hiccup when i just barely have my foot on the gas - cruising. any help would be greatly appreciated...


I've had a similar issue with my 240 since I put a CAI on.
I didn't get the Hiccuup at slight throttle, I got a miss when pounding it up hills and stuff, Turned out to be a Cracked Plug Wire! Bought some 8.5MM Accels to replace them.
I still have the Idle issue and my IAT is fine, i've stopped worrying about the issue, but I would like to Fix it...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hehe, go for the motor swap. My water pump on my first S13 broke, and I was like, "Aw, screw it. CA18 time!" Every time a part breaks/malfunctions, it just gives you a convenient excuse to throw in aftermarket stuff! Good luck with the engine problem though... :hal:


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

My girl would idle...and while I was talking to some friends leaning on my car, she'd rev up a little then back down...like someone tapped the gas real slight real quick...it was sweet. This girl was like..."is someone in your car?"

"No...she just want's to play"

HA HA. I don't know why it stopped doing that. I replaced my plugs and wires, fuel filter, and eventually even the fuel pump (fuel pump went out at wal-mart)...course she's not running right now...but she didn't rev by herself any more after the plugs and wires, I don't really know if that is what "fixed" it or if the was really just the beginning of a much larger prob.


----------

